
HealthSherpa – Fast, Easy Obamacare Enrollment - koolba
https://www.healthsherpa.com/
======
koolba
Never used this site to actually sign up but the interface is much easier than
going through healthcare.gov.

If you just want to see "How much is plan X?" it's way faster than going
through the official site.

